# Livebox Play : DD ext et imprimante



## mattack (27 Mai 2018)

Bonjour à tous.

Je possède un Macbook pro 13" sous macOs High Sierra 10.13.4 (17E202).
Je suis chez Sosh avec un Livebox Play.

Je souhaite exploiter les deux ports usb de la box : 1 pour mon disque dur externe de stockage (un DD classique de 2to) et mon imprimante (Brothet HL-1110). les deux équiments apparaissent bien dans la page de configuration de la box

Pour le DD : il est visible et lisible, mais impossible d'y écrire quoi que se soit. Lorsque que je colle un document, j'ai besoin de saisir un mdp. Ni celui de ma session Mac, ni celui de mon compte iCloud et ni celui d'admin de la Box.

Pour l'imprimante, impossible de configurer le partage, surement que j'ai pas trouver  la solution.

Avez vous une solution ?

Merci à vous


----------



## ScapO (27 Mai 2018)

Slt,
pour ton DDE peut-être est-il formaté en HFS+ ce qui explique que tu puisses le lire mais rien y écrire dessus...


----------



## mattack (27 Mai 2018)

Voilà les specs de mon DDE, lorsque qu'il est branché sur mon Macbook :
Nom du volume : DD Stockage 2To
Type de volume : Volume physique
Nœud d’appareil BSD : disk2s1
Point de montage : /Volumes/DD Stockage 2To
Système de fichiers : Mac OS étendu (journalisé)
Connexion : USB
Chemin d’arborescence de l’appareil : IODeviceTree:/PCI0@0/XHC1@14
Inscriptible : Oui
Sensible à la casse : Non
UUID du système de fichiers : 6472FDA8-C458-3A07-9D75-6747EA77EF44
Capacité du volume : 2 000 398 932 992


----------



## mokuchley (27 Mai 2018)

mattack a dit:


> Lorsque que je colle un document, j'ai besoin de saisir un mdp. Ni celui de ma session Mac, ni celui de mon compte iCloud et ni celui d'admin de la Box.



Quand on installe un DDE un mot de passe est demandé (peut être pas tout le temps,moi on me la toujours demandé ) c'est celui de votre DDE
Chercher celui-ci dans =>application => utilitaire => trousseaux d'accès


----------



## mattack (27 Mai 2018)

Non j'ai pas. C'est pas un DDE acheté. C'est mon ancien DD de stockage de ma tour gaming, formater et placer dans un boitier externe vide. J'ai jamais eu à saisir de mdp.

ce DDE fonctionne sans problème quand il est en USB sur le Mac.


----------



## Locke (27 Mai 2018)

Si c'est de cet écran qui demande un mot de passe...




...c'est Orange qui fait un blocage de manière à forcer un utilisateur à installer un disque dur payant dans sa Livebox, du moins dans la Livebox 4. Par contre, la lecture est possible, mais pas l'écriture, par le passé on pouvait passer outre _(je l'ai fait en bidouillant des fichiers)_, mais plus maintenant.


----------



## ScapO (27 Mai 2018)

re,
je "contourne" en me connectant invité
et pas de prob pour écrire sur un disque ou clé Usb ( connecté sur LB4 sur une des 2 prises Usb arrière)


----------



## Locke (27 Mai 2018)

@ScapO
Tu es chez quel FAI ?


----------



## ScapO (27 Mai 2018)

Orange - Abo Fibre LB4 et Décodeur TV


----------



## Locke (27 Mai 2018)

Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe alors ! Je suis chez Orange en fibre avec les mêmes matériels et impossible de copier le moindre fichier en étant Invité !


----------



## ScapO (27 Mai 2018)

me souviens pas d'avoir fait des réglages particuliers...
je viens de refaire un essai - clé Usb2 (nommée LB4)  connectée sur Usb arrière de la LB4 - dans le finder un Cmd+k - un clic sur se connecter
j'arrive à ta fenêtre plus haut - je clique "invité" - la connection se fait avec la clé - et je copie/colle ( 1 ou 2 txt pour l'essai ) sur la clé, création d'un nouveau dossier Ok-





Tester idem sur 1 SSD Ext. 250Go - Sur 1 LaCie de 1To - sur 1 Sam de 2To tous formatés Fat32.


----------



## Locke (27 Mai 2018)

En effet, tu as raison et ça a bien changé, mais il y a quand même deux impératifs pour le formatage...
- en FAT32, c'est avec Schéma de partition GUID, donc une limitation par fichier de 2 Go
- en NTFS, c'est avec une Table de partition MBR

Petite remarque, ma version de Paragon NTFS a été incapable d'activer l'option d'écriture, donc en lecture seule, mais Tuxera NTFS a bien fonctionné. En exFAT, la Livebox a été incapable de reconnaître ce format.


----------



## mattack (27 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Si c'est de cet écran qui demande un mot de passe...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 122927
> 
> ...c'est Orange qui fait un blocage de manière à forcer un utilisateur à installer un disque dur payant dans sa Livebox, du moins dans la Livebox 4. Par contre, la lecture est possible, mais pas l'écriture, par le passé on pouvait passer outre _(je l'ai fait en bidouillant des fichiers)_, mais plus maintenant.



Effectivement c'est bien ce message ! donc j'ai pas de meilleur solution.  Pour m'en servir de média center. Faut que j'importe mes données à partir du mac puis rebrancher sur la box pour y avoir accès depuis la box TV

Vas me falloir passer au NAS alors ...


----------



## ScapO (28 Mai 2018)

@Locke,
j'ai eu le même embêtement que toi avec une version de Paragon..
Oui, pour les deux formats reconnus par la box pour avoir Lecture et écriture.
Pour la Fat 32 c'est 4Go la limite par fichier
sauf à considérer le bug HSierra qui effectivement pose la limite à 2Go.


@mattack,
tu as fait un essai comme vu plus haut avec un disque ou clé formaté en Fat32 par exemple ?


----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2018)

mattack a dit:


> Effectivement c'est bien ce message ! donc j'ai pas de meilleur solution. Pour m'en servir de média center. Faut que j'importe mes données à partir du mac puis rebrancher sur la box pour y avoir accès depuis la box TV


Non, c'est un problème de formatage. Si ton disque dur USB est en Mac OS étendu (journalisé), il ne sera pas reconnu par la Livebox, d'ou ce message dans cette fenêtre qui s'affiche. Relis la réponse #12.


----------



## mattack (28 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Non, c'est un problème de formatage. Si ton disque dur USB est en Mac OS étendu (journalisé), il ne sera pas reconnu par la Livebox, d'ou ce message dans cette fenêtre qui s'affiche. Relis la réponse #12.



Donc si je formate mon 2To en NTFS et MBR ça fonctionne mais il me faut une logiciel pour pouvoir écrire dessus (paragon) ??
Si je laisse tel quel je ne pourrait que Lire le contenu ?


----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2018)

mattack a dit:


> Donc si je formate mon 2To en NTFS et MBR ça fonctionne mais il me faut une logiciel pour pouvoir écrire dessus (paragon) ??


Tu peux formater en FAT32 sans logiciel, mais la limitation en taille par fichier sera de 2 Go. Par contre macOS sait lire dans le format NTFS, mais pas écrire, d'ou le fait d'utiliser un logiciel tiers et pour le coup je te conseillerais d'utiliser Tuxera NTFS qui fonctionne correctement.


mattack a dit:


> Si je laisse tel quel je ne pourrait que Lire le contenu ?


C'est bien ça.


----------



## r e m y (28 Mai 2018)

En FAT 32 la limite de taille des fichiers est de 4 Go. 

Le Finder de HighSierra est buggué et limite à 2 Go, mais on peut espérer qu'il sera un jour corrigé (bien que le bug ait été remonté dès la 1ère bêta de HighSierra et soit toujours présent). A défaut, on peut facilement passer par le Terminal pour copier des fichiers de taille comprise entre 2 et 4 Go. 

Dans le Terminal, on tape cp puis espace puis on glisse le fichier à copier puis espace et on glisse le dossier destination sur le disque fat32. Il reste à faire Entrée et la copie se fait.


----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> En FAT 32 la limite de taille des fichiers est de 4 Go.


Ah oui, je suis resté sur le bug de macOS High Sierra qui bloque à 2 Go, c'est donc 4 Go comme le rappelle r e m y.


----------



## mokuchley (28 Mai 2018)

cette discussion m'interesse, ma question est simple =>
Est-ce que toute les livebox ont le même problème avec n'importe quel disque dur externe ?



Locke a dit:


> en NTFS, c'est avec une Table de partition MBR



mais dans ce formatage, il faut obligatoirement posseder tuxera ?


----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2018)

mokuchley a dit:


> Est-ce que toute les livebox ont le même problème avec n'importe quel disque dur externe ?


C'est une histoire de formatage, pas de Livebox.


mokuchley a dit:


> mais dans ce formatage, il faut obligatoirement posseder tuxera ?


Oui, car un disque dur USB en format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ne pourra jamais permettre l'écriture de fichiers/données.


----------



## mokuchley (28 Mai 2018)

merci locke


----------



## r e m y (28 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, car un disque dur USB en format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ne pourra jamais permettre l'écriture de fichiers/données.



Tu voulais dire NTFS j'imagine...


----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu voulais dire NTFS j'imagine...


Tu as raison, je suis resté sur le fait de la connexion à la Livebox.


----------



## mattack (28 Mai 2018)

Merci à tous pour vos réponse. est ce qu'un petit gadget de ce genre pourrait être une alternative ? 
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B012Q9ZH0K/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza


----------



## ScapO (28 Mai 2018)

Après , tu ne dis rien sur la taille des docs que tu souhaites coller sur ton DDExt.
si inférieurs à 2Go puisque tu es sous HSierra , tu as le Format Fat32 qui peut faire l'affaire...


----------



## r e m y (28 Mai 2018)

4 Go pour le FAT32 !!!


----------



## ScapO (28 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> 4 Go pour le FAT32 !!!


Oui mais sauf erreur Mattack est sous Hsierra et là c'est 2go avec le bug du finder, non ?
je ne sais pas si tout le monde passe par le terminal pour copier des fichiers audelà les 2Go...
https://forums.macg.co/threads/livebox-play-dd-ext-et-imprimante.1305167/#post-13289431


----------



## r e m y (28 Mai 2018)

ScapO a dit:


> Oui mais sauf erreur Mattack est sous Hsierra et là c'est 2go avec le bug du finder, non ?
> je ne sais pas si tout le monde passe par le terminal pour copier des fichiers audelà les 2Go...
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/livebox-play-dd-ext-et-imprimante.1305167/#post-13289431



C'est l'occasion d'apprendre...
Ouvrir Terminal 
Taper cp
Glisser le fichier à copier
Glisser la destination
Entrée 

Et c'est fait.


----------



## mokuchley (28 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Glisser le fichier à copie


Est ce que tu peux deposer plusieurs fichiers à la fois ?
Y a-t-il un nombre limite ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Mai 2018)

Un par un


----------



## mokuchley (28 Mai 2018)

merci remy pour l'astuce......repeter deux fois dans le même post !!!


----------



## daffyb (28 Mai 2018)

mokuchley a dit:


> merci remy pour l'astuce......repeter deux fois dans le même post !!!



La dernière fois que j’ai copié 3,5go sur une clef usb fat32 depuis le Finder de highsierra ça a parfaitement fonctionné. 
Quelqu’un pour confirmer ?!


----------



## r e m y (28 Mai 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> La dernière fois que j’ai copié 3,5go sur une clef usb fat32 depuis le Finder de highsierra ça a parfaitement fonctionné.
> Quelqu’un pour confirmer ?!



Ça ne devait pas être un seul fichier de 3,5 Go...


----------



## daffyb (29 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Ça ne devait pas être un seul fichier de 3,5 Go...


Je viens de le refaire aujourd'hui. Pas de soucis pour copier un fichier de 3,55Go de mon NAS vers une clef USB FAT 32, en passant par le Finder.


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Je viens de le refaire aujourd'hui. Pas de soucis pour copier un fichier de 3,55Go de mon NAS vers une clef USB FAT 32, en passant par le Finder.



Alors je suis étonné car de mon côté c'est toujours impossible...
Tu as installé la dernière version bêta de HighSierra?


----------



## daffyb (29 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Alors je suis étonné car de mon côté c'est toujours impossible...
> Tu as installé la dernière version bêta de HighSierra?


non, je ne mange pas de ce pain là 
Par contre, l'origine du fichier est un disque réseau, pas un USB ou le disque interne.
Il faudrait que je fasse l'essai depuis le disque interne vers un support USB FAT 32.


----------



## mattack (29 Mai 2018)

En effet, c'est des fichiers plus lourd, télécharger et qu'on regarde sur un écran 
Le but était de chopper ces dits fichiers, de les stockés sur mon DDE brancher à la box et de les regarder depuis ma Box TV sur ma TV.


----------



## daffyb (29 Mai 2018)

MacOS 10.13.4 (17E202)
Fichier de 3,55Go:
NAS >> Clef USB FAT32 » OK
SSD APFS >> Clef USB FAT32 » OK

Donc chez moi, pas de problème MAINTENANT pour copier un fichier de plus de 2Go sur un support en FAT32


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2018)

Pourquoi ça ne fonctionne toujours pas chez moi?
Serait-ce lié à APFS? (Je teste HighSierra sur un disque externe donc toujours en HFS+)


----------



## simnico971 (30 Juin 2018)

*La solution pour partager une imprimante via la Livebox Play avec MacOS Mavericks ou ultérieur*

Préférences Système -> Imprimantes et Scanners -> Bouton [+] -> Onglet IP
*Adresse:* http://livebox (ou 192.168.1.1)
*Protocole:* IPP-IPP
*File d'attente:* ipp?version=1.0 _(voilà la solution, Mac OS utilisant par défaut la version 2.0 avec laquelle la Livebox Play est incompatible)_
*Nom:* ce que vous voulez
*Emplacement:* rien
*Utiliser:* Sélectionner le logiciel… -> Le modèle de votre imprimante _(s'il n'est pas présent installez au préalable le driver via le disque fourni ou téléchargez-le sur le site web du fabricant)
Vous devriez pouvoir laisser "_Imprimante PostScript générique" _si besoin mais il n'est pas dit que ça fonctionne correctement et les fonctions seront bien plus limitées._

*[Ajouter]* -> Acceptez le message d'erreur _(normal)_
Et voilà !


----------

